# Online retro-fit suppliers



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There's a few lighting retrofit hacking specialists on here who may be able to help. Stay tuned.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

why not use 8' T8's


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> why not use 8' T8's


All the T-12 change-outs that ive been involved in have gone to the 4ft's. Not sure if this is normal or not, but im certainly open to other options. 

Ive got no real preference on what I use, as long as the end result is a happy customer and I make some money. 

BTW, this is not a high end establishment, so I agree that a cost effective retro with a mid grade product would be 1000 times better than what they've got now.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MTW said:


> There's a few lighting retrofit hacking specialists on here who may be able to help. Stay tuned.


Didn't know you thought so highly of me......


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I have a walk through coming up to look at changing out a bunch of 8ft T-12 fixtures, and I would like to get some pricing on 8ft T-12 to 4ft T-8 retro-fit kits. Does anybody have any good suppliers that they would recommend? Preferably a medium-grade supplier.
> 
> ....And maybe a cheapo suppliers too, just to bounce some numbers against. :whistling2:


 Anything like this would work 

All you really need are the brackets, and most supply houses can get these, but they are cheaper over the net, depending on how many you need. The tombstones are standard items, and you can purchase at Home cheapo in a pinch. Ballasts and 4' reflectors can be had at lighting distributors, supply houses, and probably Blowes carries some too.

Self tappers, wagos, and a box of bulbs and away you can go....


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I have a walk through coming up to look at changing out a bunch of 8ft T-12 fixtures, and I would like to get some pricing on 8ft T-12 to 4ft T-8 retro-fit kits. Does anybody have any good suppliers that they would recommend? Preferably a medium-grade supplier.
> 
> ....And maybe a cheapo suppliers too, just to bounce some numbers against. :whistling2:


Try CES (City Electric) about $42.00



electricalwiz said:


> why not use 8' T8's


Because you can buy (3) 4' for what you pay for (1) 8' lamp.

Plus (4) 4' = more light than (2) 8'


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Try CES (City Electric) about $42.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really get more light out of (2) 4' than (1) 8'?
I just assumed it was the same but I will have to look into it
My cost is the same whether I am buying (2) 4' or (1) 8'


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Epco make a handy little thing for this.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Do you really get more light out of (2) 4' than (1) 8'?
> I just assumed it was the same but I will have to look into it
> My cost is the same whether I am buying (2) 4' or (1) 8'


What are you paying for lamps?

I pay $2.10 for 4' and about $6.00 for 8'.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> What are you paying for lamps?
> 
> I pay $2.10 for 4' and about $6.00 for 8'.


I pay $2.00 for 4' and $4 for 8',


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have noticed that all the T8 retrofits I've seen "in the wild" have converted 8' to 4' I often wondered why. I havent done very many, the ones I've done have been 4' to 4' and 8' to 8'. In the latter case, the fixtures were already purchased.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any of you guys switching to LED's instead of florescent?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm talking about fluorescent and I think everyone else is here too.

When it comes to 4' and 8' tubes, I havent discovered a compelling reason to try LED yet.


----------

